# **** Mmmmmmm ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

With all the young folks run'in in and out (again) today, I figure I best stay home today and guard these--- besides---- its 3 below zero right now.

Good thing I'm the main taste tester around this outfit.lol.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Now that made the old stomach growl a little.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang, Cat. If it ain't Rodney, it's you with stuff only meant to make the rest of us jealous. Can't you at least send a few smells in the breeze?

Reminds me of my wife's grandfather, Edwin. I was sitting at the kitchen table with him on a visit to the hills of West Virginia many moons ago. "Mom", his wife, made a chocolate pie and was setting it on the counter, when the ol' rascal piped up, "Bring that over and I'll see if I like it." That pie vanished quicker than a dollar in Washington.

I mean gone!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

She puts up with you AND bakes pies ? You should be holding on tight to her Cat !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ha--- your just as bad Glenn. You keep post'in pictures of those good eat'in Whitetails. All us western guys have to eat is those ruff taste'in Mule deer.

awprint:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

She keeps try'in to fatten me up Don--- I just don't know what to do---Burppp.lol.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Somethin' tells me that is the only smell he's gonna put on the breeze Glen. At least you should hope that's all.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

oooooooo my them looks mighty tasty

im a pumpkin pie junkie,so is my oldest boy

when my wife makes one it doesnt last long enough to get a pic like that of it


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That makes my mouth water.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks great...


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nothing like home made, looking good Cat


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Some great looking pies you have or by now I should probably say had. lol

My grandson made me a apple pie for Christmas, that didn't last long. I am eating the last piece right now cause you made me hungry again.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Up dated report: Pumpkin is gone--- I'm range'in in on the cherry as we speak.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

This update is better than the fur report !!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

catcapper said:


> She keeps try'in to fatten me up Don--- I just don't know what to do---Burppp.lol.
> 
> awprint:


call if you need some help..................


----------

